# BLUE FIN TUNA FISHING...NOW let's go



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone interested ? Looking to leave shortly and head to Prince Edward Islands, Nova Scotia, herrings are there and the tunas as well. Been talking to Tony's tuna fishing outfit, just caught a 765lbs today and keeping this one(they won a tag).
Ideally looking for two guys, boat is 1250$(can)/day all included, gear/fuel/lunch. Could either do a road trip, or fly, about 40 hours drive, would be the cheaper option.
Look up their website and call as well if you want.
Life is short guys, let's do this.
Call me only if serious and ready to leave(passport), split all cost by 3 or 4, ideally looking to fish two days and I volunteer my truck.
850-341 7166


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No BS, if you would've asked me two months ago I would've gone with you E, but I went to the Keys two weeks ago and dissolved my last free time for the year. If you don't go this year, let me know if you'd like to plan a trip maybe next year


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Frenchy,

How soon is "shortly". I'd be interested, but have commitments for a while.

Mike


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Blue fin tuna*

Chris, would be great to do that trip with you, calling mates all the way to UK to make it happen before end of the month, if not successful let's plan for next year, PEI and Nova Scotia are really worth seeing, would be a great road trip.
Mike thanks for the note, flexible about departing but we need to make it before the end of the month, herrings are there now and so are the blue fins, call me and let me know when you could leave from Pensacola, about 40 hours driving..I have good sea stories and able to tell them in French when you will be fade up to listen !!! Let's go.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Sorry Frenchy, couldn't make it so soon. Pretty much any other month and I could go. Will definitely be interested next year. Don't even need to fish, just want the adventure. I can still speak enough French to know when you're cussing me though. Hope you can get the trip together. Good Luck.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

*Super short notice*

Hey guys, one of my buddies had to cancel with Josh (Temple) for the 17th, 18th, and 19th. Looking for 1-2 to split expenses with the rest of the charter. I fished with them last year-super fun guys. Josh is absolutely on fire right now, batting 1000. Feel free to call me for details 334.549.8884


----------

